# Baby died. Twin now exhibiting same symptoms



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Posting for friend who raises boer goats. He had a doe kid with twins 3 days ago. Yesterday the buck started hunching up and gazing. This morning he was dead. This afternoon the other kid has started showing similar signs. Poop and pee seems to be good so far. Temp is about 100. Any idea what could be causing the issue?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Are there any other symptoms?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Temp needs to come up...get him inside under a towel or blanket tent and warmthe air with a blow dryer..or put the baby in a plastic bag, head out and sit in very warm tub of water..

Could be floppy kid Syndrom or too much milk..either way....No milk for 12-24 hours feed electrolytes from a bottle ..
I would give thiamine (b1) or fortified B complex 
electrolite recipe as follows.
Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or any moslaases she has onhand or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt. (choose Baking soda to help off set the acidosis of FKS)
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar

Mix well and drench or let them drink it.

Feed this with a bottle at the follow rate

Weight baby..multiply that weight by 16 to get weight in oz, multiply that by 10% to see howm uch fluid he needs per day, divide that into 4 feedings..

BUT GET HIS TEMP UP FIRST and a thiamine or fortified B shot..


----------



## funkyfarms (Oct 25, 2013)

He was posting for me know other symptoms


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Here is a pic of the baby


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

One of my Does has very rich creamy milk and her babies often have to be pulled do to that..babies get hunched up, can be runny poop, lethargic..dont want to eat or cant...treatment I did was the Thiamine, C D antitoxin and electrolytes as stated above...I didnt list the C D Antitoxin but this is a must as well..tummy is not doing good..it needs the help..get his temp up ..normal range is 101.5 and 103.5 Best wishes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would definitely get some thiamine into the kid. I would also give a BoSe shot if you didn't give a BoSe shot to mom before kidding.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm seeing dark poo instead of bright yellow/orange. Possible E-Coli. 
I would treat with scourhalt as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Baby is too young for Coccidiosis. That shows up at 2 to 3 weeks of age.


----------



## funkyfarms (Oct 25, 2013)

I got her under a heat lamp and a shirt on her gave her a shot of a b complex. I have not taken her of the mother yet but it is as if she is struggling for a bowel movement. The nanny has plenty of milk and will let her nurse as she wants to when she does she is going from side to side then she stops and will to the humped position


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Constipation can kill young baby goats very fast. If she is not pooing make sure that the bum is clear of debris and syringe a mix of water and veggie oil in her bum. Start with 3 to 4 cc.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Everything I thought has been mentioned. To tell if the have floppy kid syndrome you pick the kid up and kinda swing back and forth.....if you hear fluid moving it fks. I have never kid fks and have only read about the 'test'.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Goathiker...I know its hard but you need to take her off mom for a bit..her tummy is not digesting and that will kill her..keeping her hydrated with the elctrolytes will keep her full. They can go as much as 36 hours if need be with out food, although that owuld be under extreem situations...12-24 hours right now, get the enima done with lots of messaging between doses of oil and water..be sure water is warm..go slow..it can take up to 45 minutes to see results..


----------



## funkyfarms (Oct 25, 2013)

We gave the enema how often should we do it if there is no movement


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You want to keep at it until she poops...it takes patients....Once she poops..let her rest and see if she can poop on her own after..the oil from the enemia will keep things moving..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, give an enema, being 3 days old, you shouldn't see the first poo still. Babies can die if they cannot poo.


Check the tummy, is it full or empty feeling?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you know what to use in the enema? Some do a warm soapy water and others do a mineral one.


----------



## funkyfarms (Oct 25, 2013)

We have given 3 enemas of a mixture of vegetable oil and warm water. Over the last 5hrs with no bowl movements. She has been off her mother for the last 3 hrs we gave her about an ounce and a half of a goat drench and added baking soda. Any other ideas?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have always done the warm soapy water.....I figure the warm breaks the poo up better


----------



## SilverStarRanch (Oct 20, 2013)

Could a natural laxative work? I don't know if it works but I rub there belly like when my children's tummy hurt. Would black coffee help ?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I know that my mom (a nurse) uses milk of magnesia as a laxative in humans..


----------



## SilverStarRanch (Oct 20, 2013)

I was just thinking it was in the stomach or the rumen not intestinal not experience just an idea


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Milk of Magnesia is a laxitive, but chemically treating one so young is hopefully not necessary...oil and warm water and tummy messages should work..just need to keep at it until she poops..the oil lubercates the intestines and the warm water helps break things up..The oil left in the intestines after the baby starts pooping willhelp keep things moving a bit,,,,


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> We have given 3 enemas of a mixture of vegetable oil and warm water. Over the last 5hrs with no bowl movements. She has been off her mother for the last 3 hrs we gave her about an ounce and a half of a goat drench and added baking soda. Any other ideas?


Is she drinking electrolytes? She still has not pooped as of this morning?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes it takes several 3cc syringes, keep at it. 

Is she trying to push out poo, if not, you are not putting in enough for her to try to react to the enema.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If she has not pooped yet..Cd antitoxin is very important...this will protect her from toxins building in her tummy!! 

Last resort will be the M.O.M ...maybe 2 cc orally IF she has not pooped and IF you do not have C D antitoxin...It wont hurt her, but can cause loose stool..we like to avoid that if we can... keeping her hydrated, again is very important..
best wishes


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

But wouldn't at this point, if she has not pooped, loose stool be better than not pooping at all? Neither is good, but I guess you need to pick the lesser of two evils?  Poor baby. Let us know how she is doing this AM!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

MOM is not just to loosen the stool..but to bind toxins if she still has not pooped..this is the only reason I would suggest this in one so young...the Toxins will kill her if not taken care of...as long as she has not pooped..toxins are building..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Keep at the enemas. I had a constipated baby this year, and it did take a few tries. I'm praying for the kid, I hope it pulls through for you! :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Any updates on your baby? Praying she is fine! Please update when you can.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Any updates on your baby? Praying she is fine! Please update when you can.


Went over to his house to see all his baby goats today and the baby is so much better. They have been giving her electrolytes and enema. She is much better. We'll just continue to hope Honey gets better. (yes thats her name)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good news...thanks for the update.....Once she poops good they're should be no need for more enemas ...hopefully she will continue pooping on her own..of course if she dont..then do the enema  but give her a chance to prove herself


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So glad!!


----------

